# interface builder



## guyver666 (24 Février 2004)

Je suis débutant en programmation. Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour
réaliser une interface avec interface builder, sachant que c'est pour du
code C et C++ (codé à l'aide de X-CODE) ?


----------



## Gallenza (24 Février 2004)

bah écoute c censé etre très sfacile d'emploi, ca fonctionne en drag-and-fropant les widget et il y a plein de tutoriaus sur le web.


----------



## djanet (25 Février 2004)

guyver666 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis débutant en programmation. Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour
> réaliser une interface avec interface builder, sachant que c'est pour du
> code C et C++ (codé à l'aide de X-CODE) ?



Bonjour

Tu va à l'adresse suivante:
http://www.sarbamac.ch/tutoriaux/assosx.php

tu charge le tutorial PDF, il explique comment faire des interfaces avec interface builder.

Il explique pour Applescript Studio, mais avec X-code c'est toi qui décide du language.

@+


----------

